# Audi Triumphs on DTM’s Debut at Valencia, Spain



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Valencia, May 23, 2010 – Audi struck back: after the disappointing season opener at Hockenheim Mattias Ekström clinched a commanding Audi victory at the second round of the 2010 DTM. With five A4 DTM cars in the top eight places, the brand with the four rings was the strongest manufacturer at the DTM’s debut at Valencia (Spain). The joy over the good result was marred by the exclusion of Martin Tomczyk who had originally finished as the runner-up.

* Full Story *


----------

